# Iriah Hills Wamplers?



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

Anyone live out that way?

I bought my wife a used Arctic Cat, would like to shake it down a bit before heading north next month. 

We have gone to Hayes, ridden aorund, hit the lake, that bar (cant remember the name) in years past, it was a nice time

How is the snow cover? Would like to shoot out there for an afternoon one day over the break.

thanks!!!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Not a lot of snow out that way. I was out in that direction last week. I know they have not gotten nothing new since we got that big snowfall back at the beginning of the month. 

If you want to run your sled around you can head up to Island Lake State Rec. I am not sure if the trails are open or not up there. But you can give them a call. Or you can go to Holly State Rec area also has snowmobiling.


----------



## house (Mar 22, 2001)

We don't have much snow at all (3" or less) but there has been sleds on the lake. The bar is called Jerry's pub.


----------



## grapeape (Oct 3, 2001)

The state requires 4" of snow to ride trails, SE mi dosen't have that as far as I know of right now. No snow is required to ride on a lake, as it is not a trail.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

thanks guys

I knew about Island Lake, but not Holly RA

gives me another option when the snow does fall!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

perchjerker said:


> thanks guys
> 
> I knew about Island Lake, but not Holly RA
> 
> gives me another option when the snow does fall!


Holly RA allows snowmobiling on the west side of I75 only. You can see the area marked on the Holly State Rec Area website.


----------

